
Microsoft’s Embedded Learning Library - thinxer
https://github.com/Microsoft/ELL
======
visarga
This is a practical deep learning library with applications for low power /
low end hardware. I'm wondering why there is so little interest in discussing
it.

------
homarp
see also
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14669904](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14669904)

